# level 5 test



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I recieved a bazooka 10" box and3" anglehead to test .ive been busy as hell and completly beating the absolute crap out of these tools seem to be put together well if they had no paint I would have thought they were tapetech .when I get home from work at a decent time ill write some more.sdr....


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I got a set from Level 5 to try out too. Ran maybe 1000 sheets between a couple jobs, and let a few workers try them too. I really want to thank Scott Murray from Level 5 for sending them out and taking the chance with us, I know he's got a few sets out and the one I had is on it's way to someone else.

The bazooka ran great, no problems whatsoever, did it's job perfectly. No dry spots or cutting jambs. Only concern here is the longevity of parts. A few minor rust spots after a few uses on the drive chain and head. Not anodized so it will get beat up alot more easily, but if you take care of your tools not really a problem

3" Anglehead was set differently than how I like to run them.. so we all know how that is, felt a bit tight with 2 springs on it with no way to relieve the tension. Easy fix would be to lose a spring I guess. Other than that I think the head was nice as any other.

The 10 and 12 ran ok, I think possibly the gaskets were a bit tight, at times it felt chattery running them, leaving a few ripples here and there. I noticed this mostly running hard lids. 

I didn't ask for a pump, but I've heard from others how they run just as well as any other brand, they are much cheaper too.

Overall I would say these are an ok entry level alternative to the established brands.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

We've been working like crazy for a few weeks and I really haven't had time to post my thoughts on these tools .there a basic set completly usable I would recommend these for the guy getting into auto tools whos on a budget .instead of buying used stuff thats been beat up and no longer set up correctly.he can have new .or the contractor who doesn't tape everyday there perfect. Just simple basic no frills tools.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Big thanks to the trial folks, they did a great job while very, very busy!

We have tested and warrant all our parts to last, last, last! Remember, Level 5 tools come with a 5 year warranty on materials and workmanship so if a part of any type fails (other than common wear parts) we take care of it free of charge. We are confident in the long-term performance of the entire Level 5 line.

Thanks again to our trial team!!!!!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> I got a set from Level 5 to try out too. Ran maybe 1000 sheets between a couple jobs, and let a few workers try them too. I really want to thank Scott Murray from Level 5 for sending them out and taking the chance with us, I know he's got a few sets out and the one I had is on it's way to someone else.
> 
> The bazooka ran great, no problems whatsoever, did it's job perfectly. No dry spots or cutting jambs. Only concern here is the longevity of parts. A few minor rust spots after a few uses on the drive chain and head. Not anodized so it will get beat up alot more easily, but if you take care of your tools not really a problem
> 
> ...


I need to make and update here.... The skim boxes run great, chattering I was experiencing is from my adjustable handle, head connection poiint to the handle was looser than chit and chatterered the same on my TT boxes :thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> I need to make and update here.... The skim boxes run great, chattering I was experiencing is from my adjustable handle, head connection poiint to the handle was looser than chit and chatterered the same on my TT boxes :thumbsup:


Srdrywall said the level 5 is a no frills set. I was thinking about getting the level 5 finishing set but on the fence on just paying more for a better brand the set from all wall is 1300 and a columbia is 2050 so idk I always like saving cash but not if im gonna pay more in the end upgrading my tools


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Buy Columbia if you can afford them!! I got 8 years on a set and have had no problems. I have only had I replace blades and other wear parts. Those tools have made me a LOT of money, you won't regret it!!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

See im the type of guy who likes to give the little guy a chance so who knows level 5 could last just as long. Then 10 years from now they could be the new columbia who knows. I bought a mitsubishi tv 5 years ago when they were hitting the dirt and took a chance since I got a sweet deal and till this day my tv works perfect and only had to change the bulb once and now there tvs are double the price. So id love to buy a full level 5 set if I can get more feedback from the people who tested level 5 and other brands


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Well then get off the fence and go buy level5!! But I highly doubt they will be the new Columbia.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> Buy Columbia if you can afford them!! I got 8 years on a set and have had no problems. I have only had I replace blades and other wear parts. Those tools have made me a LOT of money, you won't regret it!!


Corey I have to agree with Mountain Man. You can gamble but the safe bet will cost you extra. Another thing to look at is resale. If something in you life changes and you need or want to sell your tools you will have no problem moving a Columbia set.
Also I can speak first hand for Columbia's customer service. They made me feel like I was their only customer while fixing a problem I caused. Got me back to making money in no time. 
Thanks Columbia!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Well let's hear it from the people who run them. How many of you run Columbia and would recommend them to somebody taking the leap into buying their first set of tools??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> See im the type of guy who likes to give the little guy a chance so who knows level 5 could last just as long. Then 10 years from now they could be the new columbia who knows. I bought a mitsubishi tv 5 years ago when they were hitting the dirt and took a chance since I got a sweet deal and till this day my tv works perfect and only had to change the bulb once and now there tvs are double the price. So id love to buy a full level 5 set if I can get more feedback from the people who tested level 5 and other brands


I know very little about the machine tools ....But I have done my interweb homework...If I were you Corey ...I'd go with the Columbia or Master tools ..If I had the coin those are the two I would lean towards...JMO!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I run Columbia and have 2 sets of boxes angle boxes angle heads handles bazooka pump roller .... I can say I love my Columbia sets.... As for customer service Aaron and Bernie are hard to beat. Last month Aaron took my bazooka for a tune up along with my angle head... Was the best choice I made buying Columbia 

I also have gold blatts g2 series and a set of can am tools 

I always reach for my Columbia set and lend the g2 and can ams out no one touches my Columbia set.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

No one?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

saskataper said:


> No one?


Lol damn it ok Scott is my exception and he is a lucky one


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> Well let's hear it from the people who run them. How many of you run Columbia and would recommend them to somebody taking the leap into buying their first set of tools??


I have Columbia boxes,gun,heads and rollers! They r all good!:thumbup:
Customer service is amazing as I complained on here that a 3.5 head I had kept dislodging and Aaronn read about it(Yea it must of been 10 years old) And he sent me new frames over for it free of charge:blink:
But I have been using blueline/tapepro for 20+ yrs and they r good stuff also!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mountain Man said:


> Well let's hear it from the people who run them. How many of you run Columbia and would recommend them to somebody taking the leap into buying their first set of tools??


Like I've said in the past - I have no problem with my competition not buying/using Columbia tools.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Speaking for Level 5, I can assure you that you would be pleasantly surprised at the quality and performance! We offer a full 5 year warranty on materials and workmanship and believe me when I say our customer service is second to none. I believe all brands of tools are of good quality including Columbia. I don't think you can go wrong, but don't judge us on price alone! Our mission is to put value into the hands of the finisher and build a loyalty through reliable tools and great service. We deeply appreciate the feedback and look forward to growing our presence within the finisher community!

Thanks again for the consideration!!

Level 5


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Level5 said:


> Speaking for Level 5, I can assure you that you would be pleasantly surprised at the quality and performance! We offer a full 5 year warranty on materials and workmanship and believe me when I say our customer service is second to none. I believe all brands of tools are of good quality including Columbia. I don't think you can go wrong, but don't judge us on price alone! Our mission is to put value into the hands of the finisher and build a loyalty through reliable tools and great service. We deeply appreciate the feedback and look forward to growing our presence within the finisher community!
> 
> Thanks again for the consideration!!
> 
> Level 5


Don't get me wrong with my comment of "Like I've said in the past - I have no problem with my competition not buying/using Columbia tools.", Level5 (or anyone else get me wrong). Your tools could have a place with pro finishers. I haven't tried them, but sdr and Philma seemed good enough with them. (Still waiting on PT's video.) Now will be the 4th dimensional test - 'time'. How do they hold up. Some like me don't babysit their tools too much. 

As for all brands being good quality.......I've got a couple auto tools I'll sell you, cheap.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fair enough JustMe! I will be the first to admit we have had our share of shabby tools in the market place in the past and all we can do is make them better and stand by our new line. Again, I believe the folks on this forum are more than fair and I applaud you for doing research before making such a substantial purchase!!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Is it better to order from all wall or the level 5 website and why does walltools still say g2 set


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Is it better to order from all wall or the level 5 website and why does walltools still say g2 set


Maybe WallTools says G2 because they're selling the same boxes but with different stickers on them?  Distributors like having brand name 'exclusives', even if that's just putting a different name on the same thing. And it's one way for manufacturers to give distributors 'exclusives'.

Comparing pics of the 2, it looks like the G2 are still using things like the plastic blade holders that people were complaining about. Or maybe those are just older pics and the G2 have been upgraded? Maybe Level5 can answer that. Or Wall Tools. The prices between the G2 and the Level5 boxes look to be the same.

As for who to best order from between Level5 and All-Wall, can't say. Maybe depends on how much you're thinking to order and what kind of breaks Level5 might be able to offer you, since you're a DWT member.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Level 5 can be purchased direct or through a variety of sites. The Wall Tools site is just not updated. G2 was discontinued 2 years ago so not sure why they still are showing it on their site. All-Wall has full stock as well. Level 5 also has a full service repair center and you will save big on any level of service. 

Level 5 is also looking for dealers across the country so pass on our information to your local dealers!!

Thanks!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I wish there were around here but the closest place that sells automatic tools is ames and I think they only sell tapetech


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Level 5 was offered to all AMES stores, but they only want to carry one brand (their brand), Tape Tech. I would think providing a variety for the customers would make more sense but that's just me.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Corey The Taper, email us at [email protected] and we can give you some details on how to easily purchase.

Thanks!


----------

